# OH MY GOSH HELP NEW FROG



## ArtTeacherFrogger (12 mo ago)

So! I have a solo tank with a solo Auratus. It’s been alone for as long as I’ve had it, since January of this year. I was misting the enclosure and noticed some movement and holy mother have mercy if there wasn’t ANOTHER FROG IN THERE!? It looks to me like a juvenile Anthony’s dart frog? But I don’t know what to do! I don’t have another enclosure ready, I’m building out my 40 gallon breeder but it’s a vert conversion and I don’t have the door yet. Please help. Should I just leave them both in the current viv? The Auratus is not stressed at all, they’re fat as butter. The juvenile is very active and eating fruit flies! The tank is an 18x18x12. This is the best picture I could get without stressing him out.


----------



## ArtTeacherFrogger (12 mo ago)

I must emphasize: I DID NOT put these frogs together. I thought I was buying a bioactive viv with one Auratus in it. And then all of a sudden, there’s a froglet in my tank from a totally different genus that seemingly spontaneously generated!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Take a look at pictures of "Afrixalus" type frogs (African Reed Frogs). Search on the term Afrixalus and your frog shows up as one of the first images.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I'd personally relax and leave them together until you figure out what's the best long term plan. Any damage that will be done has been done.

This situation is an interesting example of why the too-common claim "it is OK to mix my own frogs since I'll just keep them labeled and inform future owners and if they crossbreed I'll keep the offspring forever" and whatever other naive stuff people trot out on this subject gets called out so harshly. Sorry you're a victim of someone else's bad husbandry, ArtTeacher.


----------



## ArtTeacherFrogger (12 mo ago)

I do believe you are right, it is a brown banana frog. I’m just shocked it managed to go unobserved for 6 months, though it is less than 3/4 in, very very small. I will talk to the store I got it from and see if they are interested in buying it from me, as I’m not really interested in keeping that type of frog. I’m certainly not going to house it in my custom 40 gallon tank. There seems to be almost no information on husbandry, anyone have any advice?


----------

